# Conocen algún service oficial Bravox?



## NEO101 (Oct 13, 2009)

Bueno, la pregunta está en el título...
Es que tengo una Bravox TR57 que no tendrán ni 1 año, y poco uso realmente, y uno empezó a hacer un ruido como si tocara o vibrara algo. Los tengo en el auto, ya saqué el que hace ruido y lo muevo pero no siento que roce la bobina ni nada, sin embargo en determinadas frecuencias (de los graves) se escucha un ruido como de que tocara en algo... Miro y miro y no logro saber de dónde viene. No toca el cono contra los cables ni contra los medios y tweeters que están arriba (es triaxial). Encima sólo se venden de a pares. Si no encuentro un service oficial u no oficial no se me ocurren muchas ideas.... Alguna sugerencia?

Gracias de antemano! ;-)

Marcelo.


----------



## gls2000 (Dic 20, 2010)

Fijate que no sean los cables que van de los bornes al parlante.
hace una prueba y con el parlante funcionando ponele alguna felpa o algo para frenar el cable y ver si cesa la vibración. 
Esto a veces pasa porque ese cable queda muy largo y vibra contra el cono.

Avisame si lo pudiste comprobar, porque sino puede ser la bobina que está desalineada. 
Eso te lo puede solucionar cualquier reparador de parlantes bueno y sin romper el parlante.
Esto ultimo siempre y cuando no este quemada la bobina o sobrecalentada.

Un saludo


----------



## luis freeman (Ene 1, 2011)

hola neo , creo que los importa jahro ,fijate en la pagina de jahro ,mandale un mail y consulta


----------

